# Repair drywall behind mirrored wall that were removed



## Donna34655 (May 9, 2009)

We just removed a wall of mirrors. Left are the brown drywall glue spots. The wall is also orange peel textured and is a focal point in the dining room. We thought about just covering it with new drywall or wallpapering. Does anyone have any suggestions? We want to keep this 8' x 10' wall under $100.00. Thank you


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hello,

What you want to do is:

1. Remove any left over adhesive from the wall.
2. Remove any loose sheetrock surface paper.
3. Apply Zinnser's Gardz over the brown spots and torn paper face. 

Link: http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=27

4. Upon curing/drying of the Gardz: Apply skim coats of drywall joint compound smoothly.
5. Apply the compound per normal application. Upon drying, sand smooth. (This will take 2 to 3 coats of compound to get damaged areas smooth)
6. Upon completion of smoothing out the wall area: Apply your Orange peel texture per standard application procedure.

Link: http://www.homaxproducts.com/products/texture/02/index.html

7. Prime and Paint.

This should all be definitely under $100.00 in cost.

Good Luck on the Project.


----------



## Donna34655 (May 9, 2009)

*Drywall repair*

Thank you very much for the great step by step instructions. I will be waiting for Home Depot to open this morning!


----------

